
Less notification requests in Chrome 80 - agluszak
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/01/08/notification-requests-in-chrome-80-will-be-far-less-annoying/
======
agluszak
I wish I knew why notification request blocking wasn't the default behavior
from the beginning

